# HASTd + Reboot



## tbyte (Dec 14, 2013)

Each time I reboot and I have mounted a file system over HAST the file system is unclean due to hastd being stopped before the system umounts it.  So I get around by adding `mount | grep "/dev/hast/" | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | xargs umount -f` to hastd_stop_precmd() in /etc/rc.d/hastd. But I'm not sure how foolproof this workaround is and why there is no actual mechanism that does something similar already? It really feels incomplete.

Regards.


----------

